# Diy freeze dried raw meat



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

I have read ways to do this but want to take precautions...I want to freeze dry organ meats...what is the exact process and how long? How do I know it's done for good shelf life? Thanks...love this site! I have a deep freezer too to use.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Strong vacuum seems to be the most important ingredient (more so than temp)

Try these ideas:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/home-freeze-drying-machine-26563/index3.html#post376659


----------

